# Universal Rocks 3D backgrounds (video)



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Its way too cold from me to get these trimmed out in the garage so I took a video showing how they look up close..

These are called Olgas with base, and Canyon.

Olgas is 36 wide and 22 tall. I'm trimming 6 inches off the top, its going in a 40 breeder

Canyon is 48 wide and 23 tall.. This is also going in a breeder. Trimming 10 inches off the right side, 2 off the left.
Then 1.5" off the bottom and 5.5" off the top. Lots of trimming but it should look great when its done.
(and I'll have a some leftovers for a fry grow out tank )


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

nice! can't wait to see how they look in the tank.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I trimmed the Canyon down to size and mounted it in one of the tanks..
Then I cut out some rock formations from the left overs and siliconed
them to the bottom as well..










The other background just needed the top trimmed a bit as it was already 36" wide










and here they are in the steel rack I got at Lowes.. Almost ready for water~










.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Quick video explaining the filtration in conjunction with the background..


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

looks great, nice job. can't wait to see some fish!


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I just arrived home to find mine sitting on the front steps waiting for me. They look amazing and I can't wait to install it. I got the 72"x24" rocky background, but have to wait until tomorrow to hose it off, I may try to use the bath tub for this though.


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

I live in NH and it was COLD last week.. no outside hose for me..
So the shower it was..we have one of the shower heads you can pull out
and change the stream / flow on so these got rinsed on one of the high
pressure pulse settings.. that seemed to work fine.

The top tank is up and running with fish for a couple days now.. looks great.

Bottom tank got filled with water last ight, filter / heater will get done today.
Probably will be ready for fish Monday~


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

james1983 said:


> I just arrived home to find mine sitting on the front steps waiting for me. They look amazing and I can't wait to install it. I got the 72"x24" rocky background, but have to wait until tomorrow to hose it off, I may try to use the bath tub for this though.


Nice I just ordered the same background. I havent received mine yet but it should be here this week. Did you install yours yet? I also have the 72x24 piece.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

fishing12 said:


> james1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I just arrived home to find mine sitting on the front steps waiting for me. They look amazing and I can't wait to install it. I got the 72"x24" rocky background, but have to wait until tomorrow to hose it off, I may try to use the bath tub for this though.
> ...


not yet. my tank is already filled so I'm trying to figure out a way to secure it to the top. I know the sand will keep the bottom in place, but I'm worried the top will float off the wall. the clips they supply are just little circles split on one side and I can't figure how they are supposed to work.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

james1983 said:


> fishing12 said:
> 
> 
> > james1983 said:
> ...


I used those clips and it took me a minute to figure them out also. You need to have a glass tank for them to work, with the plastic rim. They just attach to the rim and keep the background from moving forward, they don't actually clamp the background in place. Maybe a pic will help...


----------



## turbokev (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine is siliconed in place, but here's how the clips work..










Side view.. I know, my mad paint skills are pretty stunning :lol:

THis will work if you got the larger 'clips'.. If you got the small diameter ones, you clip the circle to the inside lip of the rim.

Both of my tanks are up and running.. new LED lights arrive to day, and Friday I get another fish order.
Then, I post updated pictures.. The setup looks pretty good in my office~


----------

